# Finished A New Song! (For the most part)  Critique Desired, Advice A Bonus!



## BanditBat (Feb 26, 2013)

Heyya everyone, just finished work on a new song, and I'm looking for critique to help me improve my future work. Thanks c:

Medium Quality MP3

High Quality WAV


----------

